# Loud CPU fan



## Tylerjohn (Nov 11, 2008)

My son's PC is an e-machine with the P4 3.2ghz 641HT CPU. The fan has always had a tendency to go into hyper-speed and become super loud.. It's a 4 wire fan and I realize this must be the RPM management(temp activated) kicking in. I did upgrade the fan and used top notch thermal paste when I installed it.

Since there are virtually no 4-wire fan speed controls on the market this is what I thought I would do. I bought a conventional 3-wire PCI slot speed control. I would connect it to the fan and MB but disregard the PWM connector. I realize I may have to change the settings for the fan in the bios. I"m just looking to cool the CPU with a steady air flow and eliminate that awful cycling. I'll run the fan fairly high.

I also installed a case fan directly across from the CPU blowing in to provide a steady air flow to that general area and there is a conventional case fan blowing out as well. Do you guys see any reason this won't work. If you do I'd appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

what are the CPU temps. 

Being an OEM board, it may not have the voltage control capability. On my GA board, I can switch it between full speed, voltage cnotrolled, or PWM .

Voltage Controlled adjusts the voltage betwen 6 and 12 volts DC. PWM only pulses a 12 volt signal, but uses the pulse effect to only have a 6 volt line feed ect ect to slow the fan down. 

OEM's are known to run hotter, but it shouldn't be much above 45C. If it is, there's something else out of line. What cooler are you using, since you say you replaced the fan?


----------



## Tylerjohn (Nov 11, 2008)

I was just in the bios on that machine. Unless I missed it there are no adjustable CPU fan settings. Not shocking for a cheap machine. It did say the CPU temp was 56C. I believe the fan I installed was a Cooler master. Forgot the model but I may not have spent enough money(25$) for it to be an upgrade over the stock Intel. I really should consider a better fan as these P4 Cedarmills HT's run pretty hot.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

oh I didn't see the P4 part. So it's a socket 478. Those optimally idle in the 40-45 range, because they _are_ 90nm heaters. But in an OEM case, where there's next to no airflow (bad juju), they're going to run warmer. 

If you leave the side panel off, do the temps cool off? 

You can try to use speedfan, everest, or sensor view pro to check temps in OS.


----------



## Tylerjohn (Nov 11, 2008)

magnethead said:


> oh I didn't see the P4 part. So it's a socket 478. Those optimally idle in the 40-45 range, because they _are_ 90nm heaters. But in an OEM case, where there's next to no airflow (bad juju), they're going to run warmer.
> 
> If you leave the side panel off, do the temps cool off?
> 
> You can try to use speedfan, everest, or sensor view pro to check temps in OS.


It's actually the next generation LGA775 socket P4. This was the end of the line for the P4's as they were running too hot to tweak anymore. I did a google and the info I found seemed to indicate the P4 3.2ghz 641HT is safe up to 70C. That seems hot to me.

I just purchased an Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro CPU fan for the machine. It gets rave reviews and I got it to my door for $27. It's a 4 wire fan so I'll install it and if it's as quiet as the reviewers say it is, problem solved. I didn't like the idea of eliminating the PWM function in the first place.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Tylerjohn said:


> It's actually the next generation LGA775 socket P4. This was the end of the line for the P4's as they were running too hot to tweak anymore. I did a google and the info I found seemed to indicate the P4 3.2ghz 641HT is safe up to 70C. That seems hot to me.
> 
> I just purchased an Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro CPU fan for the machine. It gets rave reviews and I got it to my door for $27. It's a 4 wire fan so I'll install it and if it's as quiet as the reviewers say it is, problem solved. I didn't like the idea of eliminating the PWM function in the first place.


on PWM, it is..i have it. 

I run it full speed because i OC CPU's full time enough to make intel cry like a 2 year old.

at Full speed, you know it's running. But on PWM, it's silent. The differece in my case is 40°C PWM to 32°C full speed. If the room is cold, i've had the CPU down to 24°C. That's where it is right now.

CPU being e6750 (stock 2.66 [333*8]) running at 3.0 [429*7].

I had it at 375*8, but i have a Q8200 in the mail which only has a 7 multiplier. So i'm making sure my system is stable with overclocked RAM.


----------



## Tylerjohn (Nov 11, 2008)

magnethead said:


> on PWM, it is..i have it.
> 
> I run it full speed because i OC CPU's full time enough to make intel cry like a 2 year old.
> 
> ...


Set-up sound's nice. I can't wait until I can swing a machine with a Duo or Quad-Core CPU in it. I've never even used one but based on everything I've heard they're sweet. AMD was actually giving Intel a real run for the money until that Duo set the new benchmark for CPU's. AMD hasn't seemed to recover as I hear their Quad has issues. Don't know if they've resolved them. Enjoy


----------



## Tylerjohn (Nov 11, 2008)

magnethead said:


> on PWM, it is..i have it.
> 
> I run it full speed because i OC CPU's full time enough to make intel cry like a 2 year old.
> 
> ...


Installed the fan with some difficulty. There was a metal plate under the MB with threaded holes which my previous cooler master"s screws used(no clips) . It wouldn't allow the clips to snap open. I finally realized I could slide it out of the way and then the clips worked perfectly. Lucky I didn't break them.

This fan is some piece of hardware for the money. I love the way the fan is mounted to the heat-sink using those isolation grommets. Very, very quiet. MX-2 paste already applied, a nice badge for your case and a 6 year warranty. I'd say this fan could easily retail for double what it does. 

The only real drawback I see is just fitting it in your machine. With the side mounted fan this thing is large.


----------



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

you've got to remember that no matter what kind of cooler you get, it can't really COOL your cpu if it's got not cool air to use. I'd suggest getting a mid tower case if you have the money.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Tylerjohn said:


> Installed the fan with some difficulty. There was a metal plate under the MB with threaded holes which my previous cooler master"s screws used(no clips) . It wouldn't allow the clips to snap open. I finally realized I could slide it out of the way and then the clips worked perfectly. Lucky I didn't break them.
> 
> This fan is some piece of hardware for the money. I love the way the fan is mounted to the heat-sink using those isolation grommets. Very, very quiet. MX-2 paste already applied, a nice badge for your case and a 6 year warranty. I'd say this fan could easily retail for double what it does.
> 
> The only real drawback I see is just fitting it in your machine. With the side mounted fan this thing is large.


Tell me about it! In my case, the fan shroud is sitting on both the RAM and north bridge heatsink.

After trying to put it on my quad core, i dont know whether to curse intels pin design or their thermal probes. I would have much more preffered having a backing plate that it screwed into. I reseat the ACP7 4 times because of temps in the 50's. I could physically rock the CPU block off the CPU. So the last time i made an 1/8" spacer and that fixed it. Temps are still high, it was a pain in the ### to put in, but the cooler aint goin nowheres.


----------

